# adobe billing



## pontex (26 August 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit tauchte auf meinem Bildschirm dauernd eine lästige Aufforderung auf, den Adobe flash player (habe ich gar nicht installiert) zu aktualisieren. Damit endlich Ruhe ist, habe ich die Maske leichtsinnigerweise mit z.T. persönlichen Daten (Name, e-mail) ausgefüllt.
Seitdem erhalte ich ständig obskure e-mails (englisch) von 

adobe billing
Invoice Adobe Academic direkt sales
payabel (heutiges Datum)

Der Anhang enthält aber keine Rechnung (habe nichts bestellt) sondern nur Reklame für teuere software (über 900 Euro).
Der Adobe flash player ist bei mir noch immer nicht installiert.

Frage: sind die seriös oder kommt da noch inkassoärgermäßig was auf mich zu.
Werde langsam nervös.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Es gab schon diese Abzocke mit aufpoppenden Fenstern, die dazu aufgerufen haben, den Firefox zu aktualisieren. Danach wurde man auf eine Abzockseite gelotst, wo man den FF runterladen konnte, aber vorher seine Daten eingeben musste.
Dann gab es böse Rechnungen und Mahnungen (Kostenhinweis nicht gesehen).

Dasselbe könnte hier mit dem Adobe Flash Player natürlich auch stattfinden. Ungewöhnlich wäre aber, dass diese Mails in Englisch kommen.

Kannst Du mal genau den Wortlaut so einer e-Mail hier einstellen?

Wenn es geht, auch den e-Mail-Header.
(Was ist ein Header, und wie kriegt man den? Nachlesen bei Antispam.de: EMailHeader - Antispam Wiki)

Der Header würde evtl. Aufschluß geben, woher die Mail wirklich gekommen ist.


----------



## pontex (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Betreff: Reminder Adobe Direct Download usage inoice for (Name). Payable by 24.08.2009

von: AuthorizedResellers Billing

Text:Please use Adobe PDF Reader to open your current invoice

Anhang: Adobe Software Invoice.pdf
    (enthält Werbung)

bis jetzt keine Geldforderung!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:57:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:54:52 ----------

hier noch der header

[FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Return-Path:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]<[email protected]>[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Received:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]from mailin05.aul.t-online.de (mailin05.aul.t-online.de [172.20.27.44]) 
     by mhead105 with LMTP; 
     Wed, 26 Aug 2009 06:25:26 +0200[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-Sieve:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]CMU Sieve 2.3[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Received:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]from ec2-79-125-40-136.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com ([79.125.40.136]) by mailin05.aul.t-online.de 
    with esmtp id 1MgA4N-2J6a2q0; Wed, 26 Aug 2009 06:25:11 +0200[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Date:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Wed, 26 Aug 2009 04:25:10 +0000[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*From:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Adobe Billing <Acc[email protected]>[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*To:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]j### h### <####@t-online.de>[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Subject:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]j### h### Invoice Adobe Academic direct sales[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Message-ID:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]<[email protected]e.amazonaws.com>[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-Message-ID:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]20090826$32d3323c$ab07bc2$sxm[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-Mailer:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]sxmailerd/0.5[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Organization:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AuthorizedResellers Ltd.[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*MIME-Version:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]1.0[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-TOI-VIRUSSCAN:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]clean[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-TOI-EXPURGATEID:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]149288::1251260711-00003CF0-1DD53FB9/2818944641-0/0-3[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-TOI-SPAMCLASS:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]CLEAN, NORMAL[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-TOI-MSGID:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]2f681cae-936c-4c3a-b954-7476504d9aa3[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-Seen:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]false[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-ENVELOPE-TO:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]<###@t-online.de>[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*X-AntiVirus:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]checked (incoming) by AntiVir MailGuard (Version: 8.0.0.45; AVE: 8.2.1.3; VDF: 7.1.5.158)[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Content-Type:*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,helvetica,sans-serif]multipart/related; boundary="---=_NextPart_F6VY_NN2W_6DL7"[/FONT]


----------



## KatzenHai (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Schau mal zwei Postings höher, da ist ein Link, wie man an einen ganzen (!) Header kommt. Der wäre interessant.

Aktuell scheint mir das eher ein Fall unverlangter Werbung (=Spam) zu sein, als ein neuer Vorgang zum Inkasso-Stalking.


Satz 1 hat sich durch Dein Edit erledigt.


----------



## wahlhesse (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

... und das Werbepopup vermutlich durch einen Browsertrojaner eingefangen. Da sollte mal ein Profi den PC begutachten. Antivirenprogramme sind bei dem Thema oft aussen vor.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## pontex (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Besten Dank für die Infos.

Das Forum hat mir auch schon bei einem früheren Problem mit opendownload bestens geholfen und mich vor  Nervenzusammenbruch, Magengeschwüren, Wahnsinn usw. gerettet. 

Nochmals Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Die Mail ist von der IP 79.125.40.136 gekommen.

Die gehört zu amazonaws.com/amazon.com.

Die Mail heisst übersetzt:
"Bitte verwenden Sie Adobe PDF Reader, um Ihre Rechnung einzusehen.

Anhang: Adobe Software Invoice.pdf"

War da wirklich nur Werbung im Anhang?

Ein Virus wird im Anhang eher nicht drin sein, die Mail kam von Amazon (Buch- und Softwarehändler)

Sieht so aus, als hättest Du bei Amazon irgendeine kostenpflichtige Version des Adobe Flash Player bestellt (?).


----------



## wahlhesse (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Kleine Korrektur. Die Mail kam nicht direkt von Amazon, sondern über einen Server von Amazon Web Services. Amazon bietet auch "Cloud computing" an. Der Spammer nutzt ihn halt für seine "Geschäfte". Trotzdem besteht die Gefahr, dass die PDF-Datei verseucht ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## pontex (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Die Datei im Anhang enthält nur Werbung und einen Bonus-Code. Ein Link führt zur Authorized software resellers website. Der Warenkorb ist leer. Kein Hinweis auf eine Bestellung oder Rechnung.
Die "Rechnungs-Drohung" scheint nur ein Werbetrick zu sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

WOT schätzt die (optische) Senderdomain computercodenet[dot]com als "gefährlich" ein. Dort wird genau das verkauft, was nach Deiner Angaben beworben wird.

Also dürfte es sich um Spam handeln.


----------



## krennz (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Das scheint die gleiche Masche zu sein wie seinerzeit bei Ebay, wer sich da angemeldet hatte und einen Handel getätigt hatte bekam etwa ein Jahr später die Aufforderung sich mit seiner Händlersite neu zu identifizieren und seine Steuernummer einzutragen.

Auf eine Beschwerde bei Ebay erhielt ich die Mitteilung, dass es nicht autorisierter Spam sein. Meiner Bitte nach Löschung meiner Daten wurde entsprochen.

Irgendwelche dubiosen Betreiber versuchen die Sprachunkenntnis auszunutzen und ahnungslose User, die vlt. mal was bei Amazon oder Ebay gekauft haben reinzulegen.

Meine Empfehlung heisst dann immer: Alles was ich nicht kenne ab in den Spamordner, mein Spamfilter merkt sich die Mailaddy und danach ungelesen löschen.


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> WOT schätzt die (optische) Senderdomain computercodenet[dot]com als "gefährlich" ein.


identische Registrierung und Layout  >  bigsafebuy.com 
Cheapsoftwareclub.com - Cheap Software Club


> "L.  N. " owns about *543 other domain*s


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Damit wären wir dann bei den russischen Warez-Raubkopierern.


----------



## Schorchgrinder (26 August 2009)

*AW: adobe billing*

Spam von Amazon Clouds - Antispam e.V.


Das hört sich für mich nach dem gleichen Schema an.


----------

